# Hiring in USA



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking for information on hiring a small (class B if possible) for part of a trip to Eastern USA in autumn.

There are many websites and variable prices but all the vans seem huge - and expensive! We went to France/Spain last autumn for 5 weeks in our Renault Master PVC so we don't need a lot of space  

Has anyone any tips of smaller companies in Georgia, or North or South Carolina who might be able to help? 

Second question - anyone have any tips on sites, particularly in the South Appalacians?

Magbrin


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Can't help with info about the Eastern USA but we went to California for three weeks recently and like you thought about hiring an RV but didn't want a large coachbuilt so we hired a car and used motels   

Once we were there we saw several smaller rental RV's on the road mainly from Apollo and some local companies with sprinter based vans and VW's so they are around.

I think the holiday costs came out about the same as doing it in an RV and we missed the freedom. 
We met a couple from the UK doing a discounted one way rental with Cruise-America and they weren't too impressed with the basic equipment supplied.

Steve


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, Steve
Apollo looks good but only seems to cover west coast  
Does anyone have any details of for example US VW forums or Class B RV sites?
Have looked at KOA cabins & cottages, but like motels this is not quite the same as having the freedom of a van, and everything on board while moving about. Not keen on all that packing and unpacking  
Magbrin


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Magbrin,

This is smallest rental I can find - not a B class but only 19 foot long and 7.5 feet wide.
http://www.cruiseamerica.com/rent/our_vehicles/compact_rv.aspx
You should consider pricing up one way rentals - sometimes a good deal to be found with them. (You often have to ask them for availability, not often advertised on their websites).


----------

